# How much you make for Postmates, Doordash, Caviar in Philadelphia?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I was deactivated by Uber and Lyft because of the traffic ticket. I tried to get a real job but still don't get one because my English is suck. Trying working for Postmates in Jersey City and average only $7/hr before gas. Trying again in Brooklyn and got about $9/hr before gas & toll. Really really depressed right now. Want to know how much I would make for a delivery job in Philadelphia?


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

You are in the United States work in your English and many more doors should open up for you.


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

Delivery job averaging in Philly 14$ an hour if u work in a pizza shop . I tried Uber eats nd is not bad .


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Hybrids said:


> I was deactivated by Uber and Lyft because of the traffic ticket. I tried to get a real job but still don't get one because my English is suck. Trying working for Postmates in Jersey City and average only $7/hr before gas. Trying again in Brooklyn and got about $9/hr before gas & toll. Really really depressed right now. Want to know how much I would make for a delivery job in Philadelphia?


Zero! There are too many out-of-towners already. They drive all the way to Philly, thinking its going to be more money but waste time and gas!


----------

